# Really Making A Difference Now



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2013)

I been on GH since around June with a week off here and there 2 weeks off from last surgery.

All Riptropin but 1 kit Hygetropin.

The last Kit was the Hyge so I was off Rip's for over a month plus the 2 weeks.

Back on Rips after 2 weeks off 5iu a day 5 on 2 off is like starting over again with the lethargy but after being on it 9 months I have noticed the body fat effect GH has on a body.

Point is when they tell you it takes 6 to 8 month to really get going it's not a lie.

Before many argue saying they see the effects much much sooner even within weeks I say that's your diet not the GH.


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2013)

I took Rips for the better part of a year.  I ran 2iu 5-2.  I could eat pretty much anything and lose or maintain body fat.  I stopped a couple months ago and my body fat has increased.  Now I've had to adjust my diet and start cardio to lose some fat.  I hate cardio & love pie (


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 31, 2013)

it took a month or two for me to notice any changes... if that was diet only then bring on the fucking shredding because ima gonna look like a cut up mofo.

I am guessing i did notice some of the GH effects but maybe more mild than what we see at 8+ months...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2013)

Did any of you guys have a bitch of a time gaining weight after coming off? For about a month maybe? I came off after a run and couldn't gain wait to save my life.  Took a month and suddenly the weight started rising.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 1, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> it took a month or two for me to notice any changes... if that was diet only then bring on the fucking shredding because ima gonna look like a cut up mofo.
> 
> I am guessing i did notice some of the GH effects but maybe more mild than what we see at 8+ months...



What I'm getting at is I see now the reason it is said to not get on GH unless you run it at least 8 months because it take a long time to really get the results going.


----------



## staxs (Apr 27, 2013)

Or you plan to stay on for a few years


----------



## Supra (May 2, 2013)

I just started on RIPS, and I too am tired all day. Something the serostim never made me really.


----------



## Devil1 (May 9, 2013)

yes, patience, patience, patience with the GH.  It is well worth it in the end.  about 5 years ago i had hit a plateau from years of very strict diet, training and AS.  I fell into a great position to help a guy out in a GH biz he had going.  It netted me 1 kit per month as payment.  i ran it for about a year and a half and damn i swore it was bunk, "when this shit gonna start working!!".

all the sudden my shoes got tight, my hands started to swell and i was on my way.


----------

